# StockDoctor



## grubram (26 November 2007)

Has anybody used or is using stock doctor to create a longer term view of the ASX for building a winning portfolio or can anybody suggest any other suitable approaches,I have aprox.$200,000-00 to invest in the stockmarket


----------



## Boggo (26 November 2007)

grubram, I have used stockdoctor for about five years now, my SMSF bought and maintains it.

It is probably the best investment I have ever made from a stock *investment* point of view.

Their own fund (http://www.lincolnindicators.com.au/lisharefund/lasf_performance.html) up over 49% in a turbulent year proves that theory.

I would strongly recommend that you have a look at their analysis of "Star" stocks.

I have no direct link with them, just a happy customer.

Mike


----------



## austek (26 November 2007)

Hi Boggo, do you have the Australian site for Stock Doctor.   Google but find a lot of US sites to search thru.

I prefer to trade an SMSF myself but this sounds like what I have been searching for, as a back up for my wife who does not trade.


----------



## grubram (26 November 2007)

Austeck,use the link above in Boggo's reply and click on products.
Cheers


----------



## nevieboy (18 November 2009)

Hi all,
Is anyone using or have used the stockdoctor?
What did you benefit from it (if any).
What are the pros and cons?


----------

